# How to install the latest version of Lumina desktop using pkg?



## Kalero (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi! I've just made a fresh installation of FreeBSD 10.2 RELEASE and I would like to install the latest version of Lumina desktop using pkg. Then, if I look at pkg.freebsd.org, inside the FreeBSD 10.x directory for i386 (http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:10:x86:32/latest/All/), I see the latest Lumina package is the version 0.8.7, but if I try to install it using pkg (`pkg install lumina`), it downloads the 0.8.6 version. Could anybody tell me why? How could I install the latest version using pkg? Many thanks.


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 21, 2015)

FreeBSD 10.2 switched to the quarterly ports tree branch for packages, so you're looking in the wrong directory. The quarterly packages are in 
http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:10:x86:32/quarterly/All/. As you can see the Lumina version there is 0.8.6.

You can switch back to the latest packages if you want to. See this Thread pkg-repository-changed-to-quarterly-in-10-2.52843.


----------

